# Tweets?



## Cleveraliashere (Sep 9, 2010)

How do we get rid of this thing.. its annoying as hell and in the way and distracting

I have looked through options and so forth, haven't as yet found a way to delete or shut it off.

Thank you.


B


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah I've been trying to figure it out all day. Someone answer this please!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

This icon is completely unnecessary. If we have a twitter account, there should be a section in the options of our accounts that allow us to register our twitter to our RIU. Otherwise, for all of us people who don't have twitter and don't give a crap about it, we should be able to disable this annoying side tab that gets in the way of posting and reading threads. Do enough people really have twitters that this is needed???


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2010)

at the moment there is no way to turn it off I will be adding it as an option in your profile, was just testing it out.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

admin said:


> at the moment there is no way to turn it off I will be adding it as an option in your profile, was just testing it out.


Thanks for clarifying! Much appreciated


----------



## Goku97 (Sep 9, 2010)

if you use FireFox you can download a add-on called ''Adblock '' this will let you block the adds on sites and it will block the tweet add thing on the side to and the adds that get put onto a person's sig after their post. Enjoy


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 10, 2010)

Goku97 said:


> if you use FireFox you can download a add-on called ''Adblock '' this will let you block the adds on sites and it will block the tweet add thing on the side to and the adds that get put onto a person's sig after their post. Enjoy


SWEET! I had no idea 
+rep


----------



## safegrower (Sep 10, 2010)

So how safe is it to link RIU to your twitter account? Seems like a security breech.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 10, 2010)

safegrower said:


> So how safe is it to link RIU to your twitter account? Seems like a security breech.


That I think is another valid concern...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2010)

That and let's keep twitter noddy's off the site  never been able to stand that site/concept. (although i loved the line from the film The Other Guys "At the crime scene. LOL" )


----------



## Goku97 (Sep 10, 2010)

I would think tweeting from this site is the biggest mistake a person can do no matter if they are going it lagit. the last think we need is people knowing that we are growing and well we could get unwanted people at our places


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah this shit needs to dissapear fast. Very annoying


----------



## tnrtinr (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine is gone.

Firefox + AdBlock Plus

Right clicked on the "tweets" icon -> Click "Adblock Plus: Block Image" -> Click Add Filter -> Hit F5 to refresh page.


----------



## Illumination (Sep 10, 2010)

TWEETING IS FOR DA BIRDS!!

*KILL TWEETY!!*View attachment 1147703

Namaste'


----------



## Cleveraliashere (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks admin,
I can appreciate trying new things and testing stuff, as I used to run a lot of sites, but ya, this thing needs a different option. It's really irksome.



thanks again.

B


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 10, 2010)

admin said:


> at the moment there is no way to turn it off I will be adding it as an option in your profile, was just testing it out.


 Thanks you. I don't do twitter or face book. I want nothing to do with those things as I believe they are data mining things and people are willingly putting out too damn much info on themselves in those things.
I don't like how a lot of sites are having those social sites coded into their site.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 10, 2010)

I tell people about adblock twice in 2 other threads about it, and get no rep. He says it once, and gets rep? WTF!


----------



## safegrower (Sep 11, 2010)

Dirty Harry said:


> Thanks you. I don't do twitter or face book. I want nothing to do with those things as I believe they are data mining things and people are willingly putting out too damn much info on themselves in those things.
> I don't like how a lot of sites are having those social sites coded into their site.


 Very good point. I still have everything but twitter. I dont do status updates or any of that anymore. When my flat got robbed though I realized, my status read "in class". Of course no ones home if im the only one and im in class 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 11, 2010)

safegrower said:


> Very good point. I still have everything but twitter. I dont do status updates or any of that anymore. When my flat got robbed though I realized, my status read "in class". Of course no ones home if im the only one and im in class 2 minutes ago.


Yes, there is crime related to those status sharing sites such as Facebook or Twitter which is all the more reason not to connect them to every other site out here that's trying to get you to do so. Facebook statuses started out asking, "what is on your mind?" which I thought was best but now it has become what are you doing/where are you/who are you with etc. which are mostly useful to thieves and probably not anyone else...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 12, 2010)

Meh, i don't call things like facebook a security issue or such, they offer you the abiblity to chose who can read statuses, you get to chose who is your friend and who is not, ultimately it's pure user incompetence that causes any issues (don't get me started on people being raped and killed via facebook, they deserve it, but that's neither here nor there )

The best thing i've seen for twitter and such so far is the ability to just click on a video your watchin, and whoops, you've accidentally just tweeted that you're watching 9 midgets having a gangbang in the grotto, damnit!


----------



## Goku97 (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ lol reminds me of one of my friends talking to a female and she had a ad-on for the web browser and it was posing on her messenger personal message that she was watching 5 black males and 1 female having fun


----------



## klmmicro (Sep 12, 2010)

I killed it using AdBlocker Plus, an add-on for FireFox. If you add it as a filter, tweeter (or whatever they call it) will not be allowed to display the stupid icon.


----------



## psari (Sep 13, 2010)

Wish AdBlock worked reliably enough with Chrome ... personal choice, not a best browser/add-ons/other issues argument starter.

Aside from all that, cross tweeting about growing is a mixed bag indeed. If it is like 98% of what goes out on twitter, it's just going to look bad for growers. Besides what are you really going to be able to say about your grow in 140 characters on top of posting the link to it?

Offer up the option for the 5 people who use twitter here but dont force it down our throats please. I can appreciate any new means for generating traffic to the site, etc but this is just intrusive and unneeded.


----------



## lovemug (Sep 15, 2010)

this thing is making me have to go back like 30 pages if i even click it to come out, there is something going on with this site and its definatly not good.


----------



## Nextron (Sep 15, 2010)

I personally think the current position of it is quite annoying, since I keep finding myself accidentally clicking it.
Imo, I think it would be more logical aligning it to the right of the page. So it's still in plain view (I'll assume the intent of it being there), but won't keep getting accidentally clicked on.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, so I used adblock for firefox and the icon has disappeared. However, I just noticed, the icon is sill there! I accidentally clicked what I thought would be the "okay" button on confirming to empty my RIU inbox placed right where the "tweets" tab used to be but turned out to bring up the "tweets" tab maximized again. It's invisible but "tweets" still works and it's still there...

There has to be a better position for the tab if it must be on the website...


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2010)

tweet button gone until we can put it as an option in the control panel


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2010)

Cheers admin. From the other thread though, it just doesn't really appear that any members want it fullstop, tool bared or not


----------



## klmmicro (Sep 17, 2010)

admin said:


> tweet button gone until we can put it as an option in the control panel


Thank you!


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Cheers admin. From the other thread though, it just doesn't really appear that any members want it fullstop, tool bared or not


 Lots of people used it though, just never voted.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 17, 2010)

Used as in tweeted? Or used as in clicked on?


----------



## Admin (Sep 17, 2010)

Used as in tweeted. But I do see the other point of view where you are coming from hence why it was disabled until the programmer has time to go in and add it as an option to your control panel.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2010)

Well if people are tweeting then i see no issue


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 18, 2010)

Twitter's for little girls and homo's.


----------



## surphin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you for turning it off.


----------

